# Galveston Yacht Basin News



## GCCMS (Mar 16, 2012)

I


----------



## GCCMS (Mar 16, 2012)

*Whoops! I guess the news would have been nice to see.*

I'm David Whelan the owner of Gulf Coast Complete Marine Service. On April 1st, 2012 we are opening a second location at the Galveston Yacht Basin. We are very excited to have the opportunity to bring the same great service and expertise to Galveston Island. Starting in April we will be offering repairs and service on outboards and inboards while awaiting the expected arrival of our new travel lift. We have purchased a brand new 75 ton Travel Lift specially designed to handle the wide variety of Texas Gulf Coast boats, which should arrive the middle of May. This will also give us time to remodel and set up the boat yard to better meet our customer needs. 
To help insure that we are able to meet the needs of our clients we have hired two new team members to help our service departments meet our expected growth. Mark Kimbrough (Coastal Backwater Marine), and Ronnie Wooley who've both been in the industry for many years and bring their own unique skill set to GCCMS's already diverse team. Ronnie will help in the Kemah location while Mark joins the new Galveston location.
At our new location we will offer outboard/ inboard service as well as a host of boat yard services including bottom jobs, shaft and prop work, paint jobs, fiberglass, and minor/major refits as well as many other yacht and powerboat needs.
We have been in business for over 20 years and we look forward to building new friendships and giving the same great service at the Galveston Yacht Basin.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to 2cool and glad to hear about the changes to the Yacht Basin. Ronnie is an OLD friend and one of the true class acts in that industry. Good for you for adding him to your team. Good luck.


----------

